# Target audience Fantasy



## MicheleGerbrands (Apr 10, 2016)

Dear community fellows,

I have started a master (MA) in Media Innovation (The Netherlands, Europe). The lecturer of the module Media Theory gave us an assignment to develop three transmedia concepts based on the movie The last witch haunter. I have tried to get more information to describe the target group Fantasy but without any valid results. 
Can you help me find valid resources to pinpoint this target audience?

Thanks for your reply in advance.

Michele


----------



## Geo (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm not a big fan of this movie (so what I know is kind of basic), but it'is based on D&D, so their target demographics must be similar.

There is much published about D&D demographic, particularly for the 1st and 2nd generation games, I don't know if there is a lot information for the 4th generation games (nor even sure if we are still in the 4th generation or if giving the recent explosion on game-making we are now in the 5th or higher generation). You may search for swords & sorcerers D&D as key words. 

But as a rough estimate I would say Young Adult with a cross over into Adult for the hard core fans (both of D&D and/or Vin Diesel) .
So probably from teens to mid twenties-ish...

So a for the transmedia concepts a video game seems a good alternative, may be a digital comic... hope this helps.


----------

